# IM ruined totaled....



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

OPT you Dog!

Forst it was the simple hey look what I have, A couple of coros. That was a bad enough experience.  Now Im done....

THe other night I sat back and smoked a cigar OPT gave me. He kept buggin me have you smoked it yet? Huh huh?

So I fired it up. 
It was a little PC with a white lable.
Yeah a 2000 Club Epi. 

So as I sat there with this little demon stick it happened.
Nothing in the hiumidor was the same, I thought I had some decent stick in my one "prize box" but now I know. Its all second rate.

Now I have to admidt I thanksed him for not giving this cigar to me before attending the Socal Herf. Becasue I would have figgured out a way to outbid everyone on the ones in the auction.

hehe.

anyway I am pretty much donefor.

ohh the shame.


I dare not ask what is next in waynes evil plans.


Hb.


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

Hbooker said:


> *I dare not ask what is next in waynes evil plans.*


I don't really think you have to worry about it anymore. He succeeded in tipping you over to the dark side. As you've already realized - you're doomed.


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

LOL, At one time I read about the Dark side and thought....
Hmm I wonder why thse other gorillas like hanging out in teh dark section of the forest like they do.

Sure I sampled a few and even fell for the dreaded aged partagas short. (the gateway drug IMO) 
It wasn't untill I saw the truth that I had not purchased anything "domestic" in about a year with exception of the Opus RDC that I still am partial too on occasion - but only with a herfing budy.. 

So now I have segregated my boxes, and I find myself with a herd of cannon fodder..

Well it looks likethe prodical son shall now have a humidor of his own. 
(its not like I dont have enough of them)

now Im off to stand amongst the gorrilas in the dark forest.
herumf!

And too think I was scared of beaties in the dark at one time.

hb..


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Yup, the Club Epicur is my favorite PC... just not something one can afford to smoke everyday:w


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I must agree with Brandon.........and 
:r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r 

OPT


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Davidoff Dom Perignons are easier to find LOL!

BTW: if you peel the band apart, you'll notice that every Club Epicure was individually serial numbered


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

those are one of my favorite cigars! I'm hording mine and trying to get one or two from the bastige bf who after buying them at the SoCal herf, decided he was gonna keep em! argh! lol

Welcome to the dark side HB! Glad you finally arrived


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Filly, don't forget that no good guy who walked out with 2, count 'em TWO empty Club Epi. boxes.......  

OPT


----------



## Joe P (Jan 1, 2000)

I bought one in the dowrah auction last year at LOLH. As soon as I get another I will smoke it! 

Oddly enough this is one cigar I can't find any reference to in MRN's book. Could it be I have a cigar that he doesn't?? Well other than the Big Butts and Toscanis!! :r


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Yeah OPT and you were gonna send me one of those versions with a clock attached, right? :r


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

So the Dark Side has claimed yet another...


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

OnePyroTec said:


> *I must agree with Brandon.........and
> :r ..........................
> 
> OPT *


I must agree with wayne
ROFLMAO..........................................

wayne:way to go bro i see you put all them fine smokes to good use!

filly : i'll let you look at my clock at lolh ifn wayne has it done
bwahahaha!

oh by the way i told bill just why he should keep them cigars

joe: if your coming to lolh go ahead and smoke that cigar and review it and i'll replace it my friend.

hb: aint no goin back now bro!

k


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Im running low & need to find more for me & Kerry


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

poker said:


> *Im running low & need to find more for me & Kerry
> 
> *


How's that? You have less than a master case of them? I really feel for ya Kelly


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

What's the deal with the Clup Epi? I've never seen them before.
Fill me in Please 

J.


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

If anyone locates some, please include me in the purchase. I love these cigars.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Mayor: They were released in Decenber 1999 and there were only 1000 boxes ever made. For the most part, it was a custom made cigar made for the Epicur Club in Spain to celebrate the millenium.


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Thanks Poker


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

availability of these is definantly low
though the chance of finding an odd box or 2 is still out there.
i do know of 1 place that has 1+ box for sale ,but will not ship it they are saving them for walk in customers
so if anyone plans on visiting the orient any time soon and wishes to get a few i'll be happy to provide the address
providing you are going to the correct country.

on occasion there has been a box or 2 available at christies
auctions.

i foresee the price of these box's (the original 1000)
skyrocketing in the not so distant future.

i have smoked a few of these cigars and have even compared them heads up with the cigars that they are said to be the same as and of the same blend as...
i have even went to the trouble of procuring some of the others
with man dates from the same time
and i see (tastewise nothing that tells me they are the same cigars and nothing that tells me that they are the same blend
unless these club epicures somehow magically age drastically different than the other cigars, taste is not close.
jmho

k


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

Well Iv'e been over it and over it and the boxes dont look the same.
LOL

Last night we had a small herf and I tell ya, we decided to ship out some of the non preffered smokes. We sent out over 300 cigars in 8 packages to worthy targets on another board.
(Mainly folks who would appreciate what we sent)

I also sent out a "favor bomb" to someone who we all know - who did us a public favor a while back on TV.

Yep those beautiful sticks have been sent (poker knows)

LOL!


Have a great day.
Hb


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Hbooker said:


> *
> 
> I also sent out a "favor bomb" to someone who we all know - who did us a public favor a while back on TV.
> 
> ...


:r :r :r :r :r
:w :w :w :w :w

Are you saying someone NORTH of California?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

now *THATS* funny LOL


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

:r


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

Indeed I am..
Its a done deal!!


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

:r too funny- that bag is disgusting- you should have taken a picture for everyone to see. are you going there to see the response when the package is received?


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

In the world of "you cant send that anonymously"
I made the return address "A group of friends"
But, as anyone knows I am certain to get a response - I mean how many herfers live in Yuba City?

Of course I shall post the response!


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

:w 

OPT


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

Funniest thing..
No response at all from our little gift.
Jeeze dont you hate it when you send a package of fine smokes and they dont even bother acknowledging the package!

Maybe the next group package will get a response?


----------

